# Permanent Residence News?



## arripay (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone heard anything new coming out of Home Affairs re permanent residence permits? Last thing i heard was that the Track and Trace system had failed so no-one could tell me what was happening to my application. Approaching the 2 year anniversary of submitting my paperwork...


----------



## umughal147 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am looking for an agent, who could give me the solution for permanent residency in South Africa. I am trying to move my family from Pakistan to South Africa.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@arripay

The best way to fast-track a PR application that we know is a High Court order that Home Affairs always responds to quickly.


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

LegalMan said:


> @arripay
> 
> The best way to fast-track a PR application that we know is a High Court order that Home Affairs always responds to quickly.


Hi Legalman,

How would one go about getting a high court order and what sort of costs would i be looking at?


----------

